# my raccoon



## i <3 raccoons

I have a female raccoon, named Niyati, that is about 3 months old. I bought a raccoon that was 2 weeks old, but unfortunately she died at only 4 weeks old. Niyati is the sister to the one that died. I have had Niyati since she was 4 weeks old. She has recently been weaned and her diet consists mainly of chicken, eggs, and cat food. I didn't pay much attention to it before, but more recently I've noticed that she has diarrhea and has had it for some time. She is litter trained, which helps, but I'm concerned about the diarrhea. She was pooping solid when I first got her, but has had diarrhea for at least as long as she's been litter trained (I can't remember if it was before that). She seems healthy, but I don't know if it's the food she eats, if she is in fact sick, or what. Unfortunately, because it's a raccoon and not an average pet, I can't just bring her into a vet. Does anyone know what it could be, should I be concerned, or know of anywhere in the Milwaukee-ish area (WI) that I could bring her to to get looked at? Actually, if anyone knows of anyone in the area that would be willing to be a regular vet to a raccoon, that would be great. (I only know of 2 people- one is a couple hours north and doesn't particularly agree with keeping them, she's all about rehab & release; or the woman that I got the raccoon from, who is 8 hours south of me).


Thanks for the help if you can.


----------



## Guest

I doubt this is really the right place to be asking as a predominantly british forum, and we dont get raccoons here! And I would think most people would be thinking along the lines of leave wild animals in the wild - have you tried looking for a more raccoon specific forum with people with more specialist knowledge? 
Failing that, if she is sick it may be better to talk to the lady north of you as she may scold you for keeping it as a pet but im sure would still give you advice to help a sick raccoon - better a telling off than leaving your pet get more ill


----------



## Marcia

I'm sorry but i'm one of those people that believes that racoons shouldn't be kept as pets  
And for that reason, i don't know much about them to be able to help you out other than what Savahl has said.


----------



## toddy

Leaving judgement aside I know nothing asbout raccoons but with any young animal the risk with diarreah is dehydration so in answer to your should you be concerned is yes you should be.
I would make sure you keep an eye on her water intake and get her to a vet asap.
Do you not have exotic specialists that you can go to?A zoo vet or something similar.If it is common practice to keep raccoons as pets where you are then there must be someone who treats them.
You run the risk of losing this one too if you do not seek some medical advice.


----------



## shortbackandsides

are these captive bred or wild caught??? either way im hardly surprised that your 2 week old didnt survive it should have been with its mum,as should a 4 week old surely


----------



## CreativeLC

shortbackandsides said:


> are these captive bred or wild caught??? either way im hardly surprised that your 2 week old didnt survive it should have been with its mum,as should a 4 week old surely


I was thinking that aswell, surely a 2 week old should be with its mum.


----------



## toddy

Guys I do agree with everything being said but at the end of the day Americans etc do things very different to us so all we can do is point her in the right direction to get help for the little mite.

Judging by what I have read you need a license to keep a raccoon as a pet.
I also read that they are prone to roundworm so it may be that your raccoon needs worming. This is serious and can pass to you and other pets and can cause blindness and central nervous system damage and death so it needs to be looked into immediately.
Any exotic specialist should have knowledge of what they need so find one near you and take your raccoon straight there.
There is a lot of info on the web about keeping them and their needs so I would also suggest finding some of the info I have just read and do some serious research.


----------



## Sarahnya

Guys we do get hand reared Raccoons over here, my friend has a couple of them and they are great little pets, she has them litter trained and takes them out for walks on a harness. Even though they are adults they don't seem aggressive as some people say they are.

I'd like one myself but you really need to have an outdoor enclosure or a whole "Raccoon proof " room in the house for them to be in when you can't be there as they will get busy using those little hands of theirs while your out.

I would look at increasing her fruit and veg intake, especially fibre but definitely get her to an exotic vet (ring your nearest zoo and they should be able to recommend one) first and make sure it's nothing too serious. 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## bichonsrus

id like to add that i saw this same post on another site at least two months ago!!!!!!!!!! So your either winding us up or you still not got that poor thing to a vet!!!:cursing:


----------



## bichonsrus

or perhaps the first one died cos you didnt get help for it (thinking of the dates here) so got another one!!!!!????


----------



## Guest

Why does everyone have to be so harsh..if you dont no the answer why answer a thread just to be little people with your own view....

Plus this thread was started on 01-07-2009...a month a go bichonsrus so the OP may have asked the same question on both forums ut:


----------



## bichonsrus

i said i saw it on a DIFFERENT FORUM TWO MONTHS AGO im not talking about this one so that makes me ut: does it, thanks. As you were saying...lets not post on something we know nothing about! that still leaves a month of nothing being done, you see?


----------



## Acacia86

I know nothing about keeping Raccoons as pets. But i really feel for this little baby 

I am surprised to see that the poor animal has had diarrhea a while and your only just aasking advice now........

Is he vaccinated against Distemper? Canine and feline?

Anyway i have a couple of links that might be of interest:

Are Your Pets Vaccinated

Wild Animals: baby raccoons with diarrhea, raccoon, diarrhea


----------



## animallover111

Sarahnya said:


> Guys we do get hand reared Raccoons over here, my friend has a couple of them and they are great little pets, she has them litter trained and takes them out for walks on a harness. Even though they are adults they don't seem aggressive as some people say they are.
> 
> I'd like one myself but you really need to have an outdoor enclosure or a whole "Raccoon proof " room in the house for them to be in when you can't be there as they will get busy using those little hands of theirs while your out.
> 
> I would look at increasing her fruit and veg intake, especially fibre but definitely get her to an exotic vet (ring your nearest zoo and they should be able to recommend one) first and make sure it's nothing too serious.
> 
> Let us know how you get on


i think the poster of the above is just trying to offer advice to the op.......maybe the above poster has not realised the thread was started a month ago.........The op and the above poster are different members......i think.....


----------

